# Woolly Algenid



## rabbit acres (Jul 31, 2001)

Could you please instruct me on what type of a pesticide to rid my hemlocks
of Woolly Algenid. Will I have to continuelly spray the trees? Will seven
work?

Thank you.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 1, 2001)

Sevin works very well. You need to time the applications so that you cna get the crawlers. This is a pring dormant spray. Scince you decided not to tell us where you reside, I cannot tell you the best time to start looking. Spraying now will be a waste. Any form of carberyl will work, there are other products labaled also.

Dormant oils work well too, but can damage the waxy coating of the needles.

Read the lable, for it is the law!
More is NOT better!


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 6, 2001)

I use either insecticidal saop or horticultural oil on my hemlocks and have completely knocked down the woolly adelgids. you have to get good coverage especially the undersides of the needles, or they will reinfest your trees. I treat in May and again in August because there are two generations here in Delaware. You can also drench or inject the root zone with Merit ( especially trees too tall to spray) which has excellent control. John


----------

